

SwiftHN is now available on the App Store - dimillian
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=919243741&mt=8

======
dimillian
I changed the name for obvious reason. It's an HN Client 100% made in Swift,
open source and fully ready for iOS 8 & iPhone 6/6 Plus.

Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8054588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8054588)

Full code is here:
[http://dimillian.github.io/SwiftHN/](http://dimillian.github.io/SwiftHN/)

